# Twente Open 2013



## Erik (Nov 4, 2013)

Twente Open 2013 will be held on November 16 and 17 in Enschede the Netherlands.

WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TwenteOpen2013
Competition Website and registration: http://cube.hackvalue.de/to13/

It will be a relaxed and fun 2-day competition, with some nice prizes any competitor can win by achieving one of the target times per event. For example: a 12.11 (macky) could be one of the target times, but a 42.00 as well (as 42 is the answer to everything ). The list of target times will be announced on the day of the competition.

The Venue is located a few hundred metres from the main transtation and is also accessible by car. 

Besides the normal events we will hold 2 unofficial events: Team Blind and 3x3 Knock out with time handicap. See schedule: http://cube.hackvalue.de/to13/s/en/schedule

I hope to see you there! :tu

EDIT: LIVE RESULTS: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=316


----------



## guusrs (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Erik,
I can't wait.
This will definitely be a fun-competition.
Now I see there are 2 rounds of FMC nice!
I'd like to challenge everyone to play FMC-duel againt me
And isn't it Sébastiens 100th official competition by then? 
Let's celebrate it!
Gus


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 4, 2013)

guusrs said:


> Hi Erik,
> And isn't it Sébastiens 100th official competition by then?
> Let's celebrate it!
> Gus



Indeed, it is! Sure, let's do that.


----------



## Geert (Nov 4, 2013)

If only the combined first round of 4x4 was on Sunday...


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 4, 2013)

just to get you there both days.


----------



## Geert (Nov 4, 2013)

yeah that's the plan now


----------



## Erik (Nov 5, 2013)

Sebastien said:


> Indeed, it is! Sure, let's do that.



Well, you'd have to be there for the winners ceremony on *sunday* to receive any celebration for that 



Sebastien said:


> just to get you there both days.



That's exactly the plan! 

@Guusrs: lets try beating our time schedule so we have some time left for it!


----------



## Laura O (Nov 5, 2013)

Erik said:


> Well, you'd have to be there for the winners ceremony on *sunday* to receive any celebration for that



Oh, you changed you plans for the mind-blowing party on Saturday?
Or is this a secret?


----------



## Erik (Nov 15, 2013)

The venue is set up. Competitors will have the most comfortable chairs and there is even the possibility to play a game of chess while waiting for your cube to be scrambled. Live results will be here: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=316

You can still register @ the venue tomorrow.


----------

